# First day of stiper season



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hampton Roads bridge tunnel, 1201 one minute after striper season started for the year I caught this 22'' fish. I also ended up with a slot red. Stripers and croakers were caught on peeler crab and the red was caught on half a menhaden. The stripers were not hitting lures yet but I did end up with a few blues on a mirrodine. Back to the car by 0230.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice wheres the pics?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What is a peeler crab? And is there stripers in Escambia river or bay? I used to catch stripers up north in the Atlantic. Im guessing what you got there is a hybrid striper? Nice looking fish! O*D*W


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had never used never used a peeler until I moved here. The are just a blue crab that is molting (sp?) Similar to a softshell crab. Everything here eats them, and no it is not a hybrid its an Atlantic striper. The Escambia bay does have striper though.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Blood worms ++++++


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Great catch! :thumbup:

I grew up in Virginia Beach and fishing for stripers along the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel with my dad. Your report and pictures bring up some fond memories. There are some BIG ones out there. Good luck in finding them.


----------



## swampthang1974 (Jun 2, 2011)

Awesome catch man.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Now that it's cooling down the bite should turn on. Hope to catch some more eels or maybe some menhaden. It's going to be a fun fall fishing under the lights in the kayak at night.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I will say one thing every piece of peeler crab caught a fish. It seems to be the best bait around here. The specks and reds love them along with the flounder and croaker and now I know the striper do as well. I normally like using bait I can catch myself bull minnows, spots, piggish, menhaden and eels. The blood worms are pricy but I will give them a shot.


----------

